# Tesla's check bounced



## josephwit (Mar 29, 2018)

We took delivery of "his and hers" Model 3s a month ago - black and white - love them to death! 
A few days ago, I received a check from Tesla in the mail for $86, representing refund of excess DMV fees. I deposited the check, and was amazed this morning to see that the check had been returned, and I had been charged a $12 returned item fee by my bank. Seriously?? And this was not the first peripheral issue I've had with the company. I ordered two USB-lightening cables on Tesla's website to replace the Android charging cables that come with the cars - our family doesn't do Android. My card got charged for two, the packing slip said two, but there was only one in the undamaged envelope. Immediate email to [email protected] has gone unanswered for a week.
Today, Customer Service was very pleasant, and assured me that both issues were being escalated and would be fixed. The rep had heard of "one other case" where a customer refund check had bounced.
I have faith that these things will be made right - just interesting to see the extent to which Tesla appears to be flying by the seat of its pants to get things rolling. Any similar experiences?


----------



## jsanford (May 24, 2016)

Likely an error in funding that account—I wouldn’t read more than that. Disappointing, though.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sorry probably my fault having deposited a $390 DMV refund a few days earlier 

As for the online shop, I can attest the support for it and it’s challenges is not up to par yet.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

jsanford said:


> Likely an error in funding that account-I wouldn't read more than that. Disappointing, though.


No no no.... it's sign of BANKWUPTCY! Bankwuptcy, I tell you!


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

I asked a store sales guy if I could return a wall connector if my condo association rejected my installation. He said yes. Then he said you should wait until you see if it gets approved before buying it. Since this was why I was asking, I pressed him on why he said that. He said they use a third party to process the returns and it is not a smooth process. So I guess they are aware they have issues.


----------

